
Anonymous 'rickrolls' ISIS, hijacking pro-ISIS hashtags with 80's music video - ourmandave
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/activist-group-anonymous-rickrolling-isis-article-1.2445685
======
Albright
'80s, dammit, Daily News. Never pluralize with an apostrophe. Never.

